# New to site



## drubix (Feb 18, 2009)

New to site, but veteran q'er.  Smoking rig is plain old 22" weber but it is outfitted with complete stoker temp control system from Rocks BBQ in NorCal.  Smoked a Kobe beef brisket at 230 degrees for 13 hours last Sunday.  It was my best one yet.  Joined here to learn more from you pit masters!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, welcome to the SMF, our members from the Bay area are growing and that's a good thing. Looking forward to some Q Views on your next smoke. Don't let the storms spook ya from smoking... if possible.


----------



## bassman (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Lots of good folks here willing to share their knowledge.


----------



## smokin_tarheel (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF from North Carolina. Have fun, You will enjoy it.


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the forum!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to SMF from NorCal


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Drubix!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Drubix! Lot's of info for the asking here. Glad to have you aboard, the more the merrier!

Eric


----------



## fired up (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ncdodave (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Drubix,
welcome to the site! I just got home a little bit ago after watching the amgen race today. il be in solvang for a coking job ive got and will be watching there too. great group of people here and more and more in cali! welcome!


----------



## jamesb (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 19, 2009)

This is the place to be.........Welcome!


----------



## grothe (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome to SMF Drubix...lookin forward to some of you're Qview!!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome to smf and prepare to learn a lot!


----------



## harrylips (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard...nice to meet you.


----------



## seenred (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome, Drubix!  You'll enjoy this forum alot.  Lots of great people here, with 'que knowledge to spare.


----------



## dave958 (Feb 19, 2009)

Drubix you will like what you can find out hear 


Dave


----------



## drubix (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome.  Been cruising the site and have already gained some great advice and direction.  Looking forward to posting my first review.
Hasta!


----------



## rejii (Feb 20, 2009)

welcome to the site


----------



## azrocker (Feb 20, 2009)

I have learned a lot here and I am sure you have lots to share


----------



## crusty ol salt (Feb 21, 2009)

welcome aboard, glad you could join us @ smf


----------



## carpetride (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------

